# Driving Children Without A Car Seat?



## Uber Driver NJ (Nov 4, 2014)

Has anyone had to drive a child around without a car seat? How do you handle that kind of situation? I have heard of several instances where a parent requests a ride for their child and nanny and no car seat is provided. I would appreciate anyone's insight on this.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Well Driver gets the ticket. And that's one Uber won't help you with. And the fines be stiff!


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Unaccompanied child and/or no safety seat provided... Cancel. The liability if you get in an accident is too much.


----------



## uberfool (Sep 1, 2014)

No car seat - no ride. If parents want to break the law - do it in their own car. Not mine.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Uber Driver NJ said:


> Has anyone had to drive a child around without a car seat? How do you handle that kind of situation? I have heard of several instances where a parent requests a ride for their child and nanny and no car seat is provided. I would appreciate anyone's insight on this.


I put the kids up front with no car seat OR seat belt....then I do practice panic stops


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

No car seat no ride. Do yourself a favor, after you tell the passenger that they are a piece of shit parent and you're not going to break the law for them, drive around the corner, wait 5 min. and hit no show. You need to get paid for the effort.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Everyone has already answered you.

Cabs can do it, Uber can't. I have referred people to cabs when it comes up but has only come up twice.


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

I never break the law for a pax. Every time one has asked me to, I emailed support and rated them 1* to warn the other drivers. Risking a ticket (and a child's safety) for less than $1/mile? That's both stupid and irresponsible.


----------



## AshyLarry81 (Mar 2, 2015)

EcoSLC said:


> I never break the law for a pax. Every time one has asked me to, I emailed support and rated them 1* to warn the other drivers. Risking a ticket (and a child's safety) for less than $1/mile? That's both stupid and irresponsible.


How do get to rate them if you don't drive them? Do you start and end a ride immediately as if you picked them up?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

AshyLarry81 said:


> How do get to rate them if you don't drive them?


I was wondering the same thing. Uber CSR's wont help. Your best bet is say no, sit in your car for 5 min and hit no show to collect you cash. Telling the passenger to cancel will get you paid as well. I've started a list I keep in my car of asshole passengers, I want nothing to do with since I often drive in the same areas. Sometimes I accept their ride and make no effort to pick them up, they eventually cancel after 5 min and I get paid.


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

If it's a carseat issue, I just cancel. If they ask me to do something illegal while I'm driving, I'm already on the trip and thus I can rate them just fine.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

EcoSLC said:


> If it's a carseat issue, I just cancel. If they ask me to do something illegal while I'm driving, I'm already on the trip and thus I can rate them just fine.


I gotta ask, besides the obvious, open containers, is there any other illegal shit that you've been asked to do?


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

limepro said:


> Everyone has already answered you.
> 
> Cabs can do it, Uber can't. I have referred people to cabs when it comes up but has only come up twice.


Like the stereotype that all cabs stink, all cabs can't do this. In Oregon, you'll get nailed by the police, just like anyone else.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Like the stereotype that all cabs stink, all cabs can't do this. In Oregon, you'll get nailed by the police, just like anyone else.


OK so not all cabs but in certain states it is allowed, some also carry baby seats of you let dispatch know.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

Had this issue earlier this week, told her she had to have a car seat, made her go inside to get one, then one starred at her destination a half mile down the road for the unending stream of "I do it all the time, no one else made me get the car seat".


----------



## Jules27 (Oct 7, 2015)

Uber Driver NJ said:


> Has anyone had to drive a child around without a car seat? How do you handle that kind of situation? I have heard of several instances where a parent requests a ride for their child and nanny and no car seat is provided. I would appreciate anyone's insight on this.


I wrote to Uber about this very same thing just today! This is what they said:
For private hire vehicles. having a car seat is not actually required. For children under 3 years of age, they can travel without a car seat or seatbelt, provided they are sitting in the back with an adult. For children over the age of 3, they can travel if they use an adult seatbelt. You can read more about this here.


----------



## AshyLarry81 (Mar 2, 2015)

Jules27 said:


> I wrote to Uber about this very same thing just today! This is what they said:
> For private hire vehicles. having a car seat is not actually required. For children under 3 years of age, they can travel without a car seat or seatbelt, provided they are sitting in the back with an adult. For children over the age of 3, they can travel if they use an adult seatbelt. You can read more about this here.


Translation: It's worth the risk for you to get a ticket because we'll make a few extra bucks. Should you receive one, we'll do everything in our power to not pay. We just don't give a shit about the drivers.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

Jules27 said:


> I wrote to Uber about this very same thing just today! This is what they said:
> For private hire vehicles. having a car seat is not actually required. For children under 3 years of age, they can travel without a car seat or seatbelt, provided they are sitting in the back with an adult. For children over the age of 3, they can travel if they use an adult seatbelt. You can read more about this here.


Do not trust Uber on this, Uber won't get the ticket, Uber won't pay the ticket. When a bored reporter turns it into "Is Uber endangering children's lives? See our exclusive at 10", the local Uber rep is going to say "Our partners are required to follow state law, we deactivated this driver as soon as we were aware of the situation." James River is going to deny coverage on the insurance claim because you were not in compliance with state law.

You, however, will be personally and criminally liable for the accident caused by the little rug monkey grabbing the wheel while his mother was screeching about how you dared to question her parenting by asking about a car seat. Your defense will be "But Uber said it was okay!"

Or you could just say "Car seat or get out", and make $5.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

^^^ THIS. State law trumps whatever garbage Uber spews out


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

limepro said:


> OK so not all cabs but in certain states it is allowed, some also carry baby seats of you let dispatch know.


Yeah, in some states for hire vehicles do not have to follow child restraint standards, that is accurate.

Now take a moment to realize the $50 billion corporation you're partnered with has spent millions on attorneys to argue that their partners are specifically NOT cabs.

Then realize where that leaves you.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Had my first trip with a child safety seat the other day. I gave the lady 5 stars give everyone 5 stars but for people in one of those was next


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

You can refuse any ride so long as you're not discriminating against a class protected by law (disability, race, etc). Laws, ordinances, and regulations vary by state and even from city to city. Check your local laws by googling your city/state and the phrase "child safety seat". For instance, in MA children under a certain age or height must use booster seats or other restraints approved for their age and size. If not, the adult responsible for that child will be ticketed $25 (not the driver). But in NYC for hire vehicles are exempt from child safety seat laws.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

iDriveNashville said:


> Yeah, in some states for hire vehicles do not have to follow child restraint standards, that is accurate.
> 
> Now take a moment to realize the $50 billion corporation you're partnered with has spent millions on attorneys to argue that their partners are specifically NOT cabs.
> 
> Then realize where that leaves you.


I never said Uber drivers were allowed to do it, you are arguing a point with me that I agree with you on.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

limepro said:


> I never said Uber drivers were allowed to do it, you are arguing a point with me that I agree with you on.


Sorry, I should have been more clear. I wasn't trying to argue with you, I was trying to clarify the thought process for anyone who was unsure about for-hire exemptions applying to Uber drivers.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

iDriveNashville said:


> Sorry, I should have been more clear. I wasn't trying to argue with you, I was trying to clarify the thought process for anyone who was unsure about for-hire exemptions applying to Uber drivers.


No problem, everyone should be clear on the rules to protect themselves.


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> I gotta ask, besides the obvious, open containers, is there any other illegal shit that you've been asked to do?


Running red lights, running stop signs, driving backward down a one-way street, speeding, parking in a fire lane while waiting for pax to 'do a little shopping' (ended trip regardless, they can get another Uber when they're done). Not yielding to a pedestrian at a pedestrian crossing was the worst, though. I ended that trip right then and there. Told them they had ten seconds to get the hell out of my car. >=(


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I carry a cheap little booster seat and will offer it to parents at their own risk. I bought the Graco Backless TurboBooster Car Seat for $25. The arm rests are removable if you want to save trunk space. It was $25 off Amazon.
Those spreading paranoia can't cite even one example of a Uber driver getting ticketed for a lack of a safety seat. In most states, it is the parent, not the driver or car owner, who gets the ticket and for hire cars are exempted anyway.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Those spreading paranoia can't cite even one example of a Uber driver getting ticketed for a lack of a safety seat. In most states, it is the parent, not the driver or car owner, who gets the ticket and for hire cars are exempted anyway.


There was a thread last week titled "I got a ticket" where the uber driver got a ticket for a pax's child not being properly restrained.

In NC, children 8 & under need to be in some type of seat & the driver will be ticketed if they are not. I will not transport a child is their parents do not have the appropriate seat


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

limepro said:


> Everyone has already answered you.
> 
> Cabs can do it, Uber can't. I have referred people to cabs when it comes up but has only come up twice.


Our cab company won't do it. Not worth the potential disaster.


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

iDriveNashville said:


> Had this issue earlier this week, told her she had to have a car seat, made her go inside to get one, then one starred at her destination a half mile down the road for the unending stream of "I do it all the time, no one else made me get the car seat".


Lazy *****. Explain to her that in the event of even a minor accident her child will be thrown like a football.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I carry a cheap little booster seat and will offer it to parents at their own risk. I bought the Graco Backless TurboBooster Car Seat for $25. The arm rests are removable if you want to save trunk space. It was $25 off Amazon.
> Those spreading paranoia can't cite even one example of a Uber driver getting ticketed for a lack of a safety seat. In most states, it is the parent, not the driver or car owner, who gets the ticket and for hire cars are exempted anyway.


Why would any Uber driver want to take a chance on this issue? Ticket is the least of our problem. How about being sued by the stupid riders? How about knowing that you were part of the cause for the kid's getting injured or killed, etc..All that for a few bucks on an Uber ride? Just cancel and pick up the next rider.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Uber Driver NJ said:


> Has anyone had to drive a child around without a car seat? How do you handle that kind of situation? I have heard of several instances where a parent requests a ride for their child and nanny and no car seat is provided. I would appreciate anyone's insight on this.


I use car seat for adult pax !!!


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

North End Eric said:


> Lazy *****. Explain to her that in the event of even a minor accident her child will be thrown like a football.


I made her go get a car seat, are you calling me a lazy ***** because I didn't lecture her? Because, rest assured, while it may not have reached lecture quality, i did explain that as a former cop and ex cab driver, is illegal in our state, period.


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

iDriveNashville said:


> I made her go get a car seat, are you calling me a lazy ***** because I didn't lecture her? Because, rest assured, while it may not have reached lecture quality, i did explain that as a former cop and ex cab driver, is illegal in our state, period.


NO, I was not referring to you! I was talking about the passenger. Sorry for not being more clear.


----------



## TheWhiteTiger (Sep 28, 2015)

I rejected my first rider yesterday for not having a car seat for her 1.25 year old daughter. "It's OK, we always take Uber like this," she said. I said can't do. "We're just going two blocks away." As if telling me the trip is going to be only $2.40 for me is going to convince me. Humorous logic, isn't it? That I should be making an illegal trip to make a whopping $2.40. What a waste of a 3 mile drive that was.


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

TheWhiteTiger said:


> I rejected my first rider yesterday for not having a car seat for her 1.25 year old daughter. "It's OK, we always take Uber like this," she said. I said can't do. "We're just going two blocks away." As if telling me the trip is going to be only $2.40 for me is going to convince me. Humorous logic, isn't it? That I should be making an illegal trip to make a whopping $2.40. What a waste of a 3 mile drive that was.


This is the kind of customer a taxi dispatcher weeds out before a cab driver wastes their time and gas.


----------



## RamRam (Oct 1, 2015)

FTS, all kids 1 week old Up to 17 years ride in the trunk for free.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

If your state fines for hire drivers over car seats, I agree. You should turn down parents without car seats. Those of you trying to convince everyone to turn them down are just being nasty. Parenting is hard enough without additional hassles. The majority of states won't ticket an Uber driver and it's little effort to supply a booster seat as they don't take up much trunk space. I too would turn down a small child needing a full car seat over the safety of it, but we can try to be accomodating where possible.


----------



## TheWhiteTiger (Sep 28, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> If your state fines for hire drivers over car seats, I agree. You should turn down parents without car seats. Those of you trying to convince everyone to turn them down are just being nasty. Parenting is hard enough without additional hassles. The majority of states won't ticket an Uber driver and it's little effort to supply a booster seat as they don't take up much trunk space. I too would turn down a small child needing a full car seat over the safety of it, but we can try to be accomodating where possible.


I am in California, and I am not exactly sure what the law is regarding car seats in cars for hire. This site says California doesn't make exceptions for taxis, so I am assuming the same probably applies to rideshare cars (considering the info on the website is accurate): http://www.parents.com/advice/parenting/just-for-mom/do-you-have-to-use-carseats-in-taxi-cabs/

And in NYC, there is "UberFamily," which charges additional $10 for a car seat because it is probably required even in cars for hire: https://newsroom.uber.com/nyc/2014/05/uberfamilyfor-parents-on-the-go/

Until I know for sure, I would rather err on the side of caution. It isn't just about getting cited; in case of an accident, Uber might turn the table around on us and say they're not liable because it was my responsibility to ensure all laws are respected in my vehicle.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber Driver NJ said:


> Has anyone had to drive a child around without a car seat? How do you handle that kind of situation? I have heard of several instances where a parent requests a ride for their child and nanny and no car seat is provided. I would appreciate anyone's insight on this.


"Had to"? Like a gun to the head? No, never.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> If your state fines for hire drivers over car seats, I agree. You should turn down parents without car seats. Those of you trying to convince everyone to turn them down are just being nasty. Parenting is hard enough without additional hassles. The majority of states won't ticket an Uber driver and it's little effort to supply a booster seat as they don't take up much trunk space. I too would turn down a small child needing a full car seat over the safety of it, but we can try to be accomodating where possible.


Parenting is a lot harder with a kid disabled from being thrown from a vehicle.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

When I checked a couple months ago, NYC does have a for hire exemption to seat belt laws.



Tim In Cleveland said:


> If your state fines for hire drivers over car seats, I agree. You should turn down parents without car seats. Those of you trying to convince everyone to turn them down are just being nasty. Parenting is hard enough without additional hassles. The majority of states won't ticket an Uber driver and it's little effort to supply a booster seat as they don't take up much trunk space. I too would turn down a small child needing a full car seat over the safety of it, but we can try to be accomodating where possible.


This is a little harsh. I have two kids and agree parenting can present challenges but providing appropriate seating isn't as simple as a cheap booster seat easily stowed in the trunk. Babies need carrier style seats, small children need boosters WITH the back piece and older children just need the bottom piece. That's a lot to carry.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Various car seats are designed for various sized children. The few types that fit a wide range of weights/ages are quite bulky & expensive. 

I've got 4 kids - I did my years of dealing with car seats & boosters and it was a PITA that I was grateful to leave behind. I'm not taking up space to carry seats, nor will I take on the liability involved in providing/installing a seat for a pax's child.

There are carseats that are designed for travelers to use in cabs that fold up for easy carrying. I feel it's part of the parent's responsibility to make sure their carry appropriate seats for their children. Just like you have to carry all the other child related crap about.


----------



## Dan Dixon (Jul 10, 2015)

Research the laws for your state, print and laminate them. Cancel if they don't have the proper car seat for their child. In N.C. the law is clear on this, and the driver gets a very expensive ticket, and insurance points if cited. I will NOT risk that for the convenience of a lazy parent. We have 2 sons, both grown, and we would never have taken them anywhere in a vehicle without proper car seats when they were small. If I lived in a state where car seats were not required in for-hire vehicles, I would still refuse to transport children without a car seat. Call me whatever names you want for that, but I WILL NOT PUT A CHILD IN DANGER TO APPEASE A LAZY PARENT.


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

I've given numerous airport rides with carseats. I'm always happy to assist parents with buckling their babies in safely.

_Good_ parenting, like providing your own carseat to ensure your child's safety, is hard. Bad parenting is easy.


----------

